#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Update Multiple Linked Slideshows

## Feastie

Hi All,

I have a number of presentations that link to the same workbook in Excel.
For simplicity, let's assume there are only two, Show A & Show B.
The links are predominantly graphs, the slideshows run at the same time on loop and all graphs are set to auto update.

I have the below code in each presentation, kindly supplied by Jaslake:-




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The issue I have is that only the presentation that has focus upates. i.e. if Show A is selected, Show B will not update.
The salient part of the code is ActivePresentation.Updatelinks. Is there a command that will say AllPresentation.Updatelinks or, can I pass focus onto the next presentation and perform the update?

This is driving me nuts!

Thanks for any help you can give, Feastie.

----------

